# Windows 10 unable to do Automatic Repair



## BlazejP27 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi, 
I've had a rather large problem with my Dell Windows 10 PC since yesterday which isn't allowing me to do anything with my computer except for turn it on, shut it down or use Advanced Options. 
When you turn on the computer, you are greeted with "Automatic Repair Couldn't repair your pc" followed by the error string "Log file: E:\Recovery\WindowsRE\Winre.wim\system32\logfiles\srt\srtTrail.txt"

I have tried a number of the advanced options including restarting in various modes, resetting my computer entirely and even using a number of command prompts that I found on the internet yet nothing seems to work and I am stuck with the same problem. 
Hope someone can help me with this issue. Thank you.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the model name and model number of your Dell PC?
What's the exact service tag number and express service code number on it?
What Windows version and bit number did it originally come with?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BlazejP27 (Aug 4, 2017)

flavallee said:


> What's the model name and model number of your Dell PC?
> What's the exact service tag number and express service code number on it?
> What Windows version and bit number did it originally come with?
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


Inspiron One 2330
Service Tag Input CCNRWS1
Build Date 11/02/2012
Express Service Code: 26886915505

That's all I know. It started off as Windows 8 and now it's on the latest edition of Windows 10.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Inspiron One 2330
> Service Tag Input CCNRWS1
> Build Date 11/02/2012
> Express Service Code: 26886915505


You have THIS *Dell Inspiron One 2330* all-in-one desktop.
It originally shipped in February 2013 in the U.K. and came with Windows 8.1 64-bit(no recovery media disc kit provided).

If you select "Drivers & downloads - Find it myself", then select "Windows 8.1 64-bit" for the operating system, a list of drivers and software will appear. 
If you then select "Operating system - Download Operating System Recovery Image", then enter the service tag number and the verification code, then select "Check Availability", you will see that it's no longer available.
It can be purchased HERE, but I'm not sure if the company ships to the U.K..


> It started off as Windows 8 and now it's on the latest edition of Windows 10.


If it's running the latest version of Windows 10, I'm going to assume it's running Windows 10 Home "Creators Update" Version 1703 Build 15063.

If you go HERE, you can download and save the Media Creation Tool, then use it to download and save the Windows 10 .ISO file, then create a bootable disc or bootable thumb drive so you can reinstall that same version/build of Windows 10 Home and get a fresh start.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

